# French Press Convenience



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Been away for a while but recently been back checking out the new web design - all change!

Been mainly concentrating on brewed coffee during my period of absence.....

I'm thinking of purchasing a French press for work as it's a quick and convenient way to make a brew for 2-3 cups with minimal fuss.

Has anyone used the espro french press's?

Should I be considering something else?

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got a couple of Espros, but generally prefer the Bodum Colombia. Espros are a bit of a pain to clean if used often. I do use them from time to time, best with grounds that have the fine particles sifted out, as you have to plunge because the mesh is so fine it stops the liquid coming out if you don't.

Colombia has less parts, easier to clean, if you are careful with not disturbing the silt & not letting the plunger touch the steeping coffee, you can make cleaner brews than the Espro with an unsifted grind.


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for that @MWJB I'm off to research the Bodum Colombia! ??


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

whilst on the French press subject what's everyones go to recipes! I recently tried the James Hoffman method and had good results


----------



## Brewdog (Jun 29, 2014)

It's a good method. It's having the patience (or time) at work to wait as long....

After watching it I stumbled across James's 'ember mug' review - what a great review (regardless of your opinion of the mug)!!!


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

I use Bodium French Presses and have generally been satisfied with them, good quality and the filter lasts well. The one slight annoyance is it's become harder to get replacement glass (if you happen to break yours) at a reasonable price, which then means you have to buy a whole new setup. This isn't particularly expensive but has a negative environmental impact when all you need is the glass. If there's any suggestions for other makers who are good quality and easily/reasonably supply replacement glass i'd be interested to hear.

@Breezy not tried the James H method, will give it a go. I noticed a really significant jump in brew quality when I started using the Hasbean method for French Press...

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/6552901-french-press-brew-guide


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Bodium Colombia might be a good shout to solve the 'glass issue' mentioned above.


----------



## Komatoes (Mar 11, 2019)

Is Bodium a new make?


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Komatoes said:


> Is Bodium a new make?


 Sorry meant Bodum. I had convinced myself of the name. Oh well.


----------



## Erimus (Jul 25, 2018)

I find Bodum to be overpriced.

IKEA sell a couple of decent quality glass french presses, 0.4 and 1 litre size. I have the smaller one and it can't be faulted for the price. As an added bonus you get to dine out on meatballs, yum.


----------



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

garethuk said:


> I use Bodium French Presses and have generally been satisfied with them, good quality and the filter lasts well. The one slight annoyance is it's become harder to get replacement glass (if you happen to break yours) at a reasonable price, which then means you have to buy a whole new setup. This isn't particularly expensive but has a negative environmental impact when all you need is the glass. If there's any suggestions for other makers who are good quality and easily/reasonably supply replacement glass i'd be interested to hear.
> 
> @Breezy not tried the James H method, will give it a go. I noticed a really significant jump in brew quality when I started using the Hasbean method for French Press...
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/6552901-french-press-brew-guide


 I tried this over the weekend and also had great results with a coarse grind on the feld2 there were still a few fines at the bottom but I guess that's unavoidable with a French press unless you can pour it through some kind of filter


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A few fines? You mean like a little translucent dust just in the last sip or two (ideal), or an opaque layer of silt the bottom of the cup?

Yes, there will always be some solids getting through, but shouldn't be enough to worry about until the last sip. Filtering often isn't a good idea because it reduces body & takes long time, unless you are prepared to waste even more of your brew.

Brew should be clean enough without any further filtering, but it takes a bit more care when pouring.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

@Breezy glad you liked it.


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek (May 16, 2019)

Bodum are experts when it comes to French Press but other brands make good products too like Melitta or Bialetti.

When you find your own recipe with the coffee you like, it is a great fuss-free brewing method. ?


----------

